# Dealextreme.com??



## ╬Switch╬ (Dec 12, 2008)

I found this shopping site called dealextreme.com .
Its looking great, but I would like to know if anyone has any experience shopping with them?
And how much do they charge for shipping to India?
Thanks.


----------



## comp@ddict (Dec 12, 2008)

No, try sites like techshop.in, lnyx-india


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Dec 12, 2008)

But dealextreme is a lot cheaper.
Anybody else got any experience with them?


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 12, 2008)

They offer free shipping. I bought couple of stuffs from them. Very popular and recommended site.


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Dec 12, 2008)

How many days did it take for the item to arrive?


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 12, 2008)

Some 10 days. less than 2 weeks.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 12, 2008)

^^ 

and how u made the payment buddy ??? (coz i guess its a US site)... so plz tell..


----------



## Pathik (Dec 13, 2008)

Paypal I suppose. And yea, its very popular even in TE and Erodov.


----------



## amitava82 (Dec 13, 2008)

It's based on Hong Kong and only accepts PayPal.


----------



## raksrules (Dec 15, 2008)

i have used it once and made payment thru paypal. good website to shop for cheap and sometimes hard to find stuff


----------



## Pat (Dec 15, 2008)

Yup. Ordered some stuff from there while I was in Germany. Genuine site, great offers.
Payment: Paypal only
Delivery Time: 2-3 weeks minimum


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok so  since many of u ppl are saying paypal... so how can i hv a paypal acc ?? 

I jus hv debit cards wich i use (of sbi and icici) .. so plz advice guys step wise.. plz..


----------



## raksrules (Dec 15, 2008)

I am not sure whether this works with debit cards or not but in my case my ICICI bank credit card is linked with my paypal account. I suggest you go to the website and check out yourself. 
1. Register yourself at the website and give your card details
2. They will then make a nominal debit transaction from your card.
3. After your card is verified the same money is put into your paypal account. So now your account will be some dollars / cents (dont remember exactly, mine was i think some 1.5$)
4. Now if you buy something worth say 10$ from deal extreme and pay thru paypal, 1.5$
 will be taken from your paypal money and remaining 8.5$ will be charged to your card.

PS: Other members, please correct me if am wrong.


----------

